# SI: It's official, Brad is gone



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2003/07/21/jazz_miller_ap/



> Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh said Monday he has little hope of retaining Miller. The Pacers cannot match those offers without exceeding the luxury tax threshold and have been unable to lighten their payroll to free up money to spend on Miller.
> 
> "We've done everything we can do," Walsh told The Indianapolis Star. "We've had the whole franchise working on this for a long time. There's just no way to do it."


I have mixed feelings about this. I don't think Brad is worth what Utah wanted to pay him, but it's still sad to see an all-star go.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

We'll miss him, thats for sure. Utah is in for some bad days though, their new team doesnt look very strong at any possition except maybe with AK47 and Harpring at the 3.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

What kind of message does this send to other upcoming FAs? This was the wrong time for this to happen. I see bad things for the Blue and Gold this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> What kind of message does this send to other upcoming FAs? This was the wrong time for this to happen. I see bad things for the Blue and Gold this year.


I think we might still be able to hold it together. If Jermaine can hold the 5 for us this year without losing his steam for playoffs, then we should be ok. Heres my projected lineup.

pg Tinsley
sg Artest
sf Bender
pf Harrington
C O'Neal

Theres Artest and Harrington to do our dirty work, although it is obvious that we would miss Brad's hard nosed play at the 5. Tallent wise its a better lineup for sure, it all lies on the shoulders of Jermaine and Bender. Jermaine has to show he can play well against the 5's of the league while Bender has to fufil his potential. I know alot of people have given up on him, but he should see alot more floor time now.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

Note To Brad: You will now face the Lakers 3-4 times a year, not counting possible playoff matches. Do you really wanna see Shaq that many times? He almost killed you 17 months ago, and I think he's still bitter over it. Don't be surprised if you end up critically injured or possibly dead before the years over. Remember, I warned you.

Love, FORMER Brad Miller Fan


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

To be honest I'm not that sad about it, I really have a feeling that he will plague the Jazz with that injury and his contract and there is no way he can produce in the West like he did in the East.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I think we might still be able to hold it together. If Jermaine can hold the 5 for us this year without losing his steam for playoffs, then we should be ok. Heres my projected lineup.
> 
> pg Tinsley
> sg Artest
> ...


That is a good starting lineup, but look at the bench

Tinsley/F. Jones/Brewer
Artest/Miller/English
Bender/Mercer/J. Jones
Harrington/Croshere
O'neal/Foster/Brezec

We are terribly weak at the PG and C, and if somebody get injured we are even worse off.



> Note To Brad: You will now face the Lakers 3-4 times a year, not counting possible playoff matches.


I don't think there is any chance for Utah to make the playoffs. I think they will be the worst team in the league next year.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I don't think there is any chance for Utah to make the playoffs. I think they will be the worst team in the league next year.


Yeah same here, although they are probably getting Maggette and Miller that won't be anywhere enough to make them good in the West.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

they still have a gaping hole at point guard. Unless they can sign somebody(armstrong, claxton, daniels???) they have no chance next year.

without a FA PG it looks like this...

Mo Williams??? Stevenson??
Maggette
Harpring/Kirilenko
Borchardt??Jar. Collins??
Brad Miller


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

They actually could be ok at point but will be really, really young. I think that 1st round pick from a few years ago, Lopez, will be really good. They also picked Mo Williams from Bama who isn't too shabby either. But still....Brad what were you thinking? I still don't think this is a done deal based on the quote you gave. I will believe it when I see a press conference with the Jazz and Miller.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

The only good thing I see coming out of losing Bender is the fact that Harrington and Bender will probably get to start. So this good thing can turn out to be great.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah it's time for Bender to step up. Big time. I hope to see 15 and 5 from him at least.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> Yeah it's time for Bender to step up. Big time. I hope to see 15 and 5 from him at least.


I want 30, 10, and 10 at least!! Haha, I'm just kidding, I think he can get 15 and 5.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That's right. We want Oscar Robertson numbers dammit! :grinning:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> That's right. We want Oscar Robertson numbers dammit! :grinning:


lol, that'll be the day if someone can ever do that again.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I don't think that will ever happen again.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> That's right. We want Oscar Robertson numbers dammit!


If he gets some post moves and a lot of playing time, he is capable.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> If he gets some post moves and a lot of playing time, he is capable.


That would seriously be insane, Oscar Robertson averaged a triple double.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bender could probably do 15 points, 10 rebounds and 10 blocks.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bender can't guard his shadow on the bench, let alone get 10 blocks per.

Losing Miller is huge because it means O'Neal will be forced to play center and take a LOT more abuse. That is a bad thing.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Bender can't guard his shadow on the bench, let alone get 10 blocks per.


You haven't seen Bender play, have you. He's got 6 blocks in one quarter and 4 blocks many times on limited playing time.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Bender can't guard his shadow on the bench, let alone get 10 blocks per.
> 
> Losing Miller is huge because it means O'Neal will be forced to play center and take a LOT more abuse. That is a bad thing.


Jermaine will do fine at C, he did in 2001 in his first year with the team and has majorly bulked up and became a better player since then. And please dont forget this guy is 6'11 with a huge wing span. Brad "The Sloth" Miller can go to Utah and lose his 60 games and see his career go down the ****ter. Cant wait to see jermaine block all your shots this coming season Brad .


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerStyle272</b>!
> 
> 
> Jermaine will do fine at C, he did in 2001 in his first year with the team and has majorly bulked up and became a better player since then. And please dont forget this guy is 6'11 with a huge wing span. Brad "The Sloth" Miller can go to Utah and lose his 60 games and see his career go down the ****ter. Cant wait to see jermaine block all your shots this coming season Brad .


lol I seriously cant wait for that matchup.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

If Brad seriously does go to Utah I will develop a hatred for him, i hate the Jazz!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> If Brad seriously does go to Utah I will develop a hatred for him, i hate the Jazz!


I know how you feel, I have always hated there crappy logo and colors.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, I have always hated there crappy logo and colors.


Oh, me too! Their Jersey sucks a lot, one of the worst i've seen ever. Sorry for the jazz fans 

I will hate Brad if he goes to Utah, Denver or anywhere except Indiana. He's natural from Indiana, here has a chance to play in the finals, to be a top center. But, to be honest, he's a Mercenary. He plays for the money. Cool, Brad, cool...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, me too! Their Jersey sucks a lot, one of the worst i've seen ever. Sorry for the jazz fans
> ...


Yea, Im not really worried about it anymore, I have convinced my self JO can hold his own at center.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I hated the Jazz because of Stocktons outdated short-shorts. I hate from which I will never recover.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I hated the Jazz because of Stocktons outdated short-shorts. I hate from which I will never recover.


lol I though that was kinda cool, he was the only Jazz player I didnt hate with passion.


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

:hurl:







:rocket:









=









p.s-Brad had to use a step ladder to get that dunk off.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ptstyle272</b>!
> :hurl:
> 
> 
> ...


lol! I couldn't of said it any better, I hope he has fun losing on the Jazz.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

At least if he went to Denver, he'd have something to work with but I have no respect for him going to the Jazz.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2003)

Calm down with the Brad Miller hate people. Reserve it until he actually signs with another team so I can join you


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

lol I wont go into my full hatred untill he actually signs with the Jazz.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah him and Greg Osterfag can just get married in Utah for all I care because they are the exact same player.


----------

